# Admiral Remote Code



## teacher4life (Jan 4, 2006)

I have an admiral tv. I need the code. Some say 0091 is the code, however, when u go in to select the "brand" which brand do u select? Admiral is not one of the choices.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I can not recall the code at this moment but try what has been mentioned. Entering the correct code in the proper sequence is what is needed, not going through menus.

Edmund "the remote guru" has most of them right. 

Edit: That code is what has been posted before by Edmund for your TV.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Me and the admiral Tv code date back to this  thread, at remotecentral. I came up code 0091 because it matches UEI code 0463, which I learned of in that thread. So just try the damn code.


----------



## bwillette (Jan 10, 2004)

If that code doesn't work, 0077 worked for my wife's old Admiral TV.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

morgantown said:


> I can not recall the code at this moment but try what has been mentioned. Entering the correct code in the proper sequence is what is needed, not going through menus.
> 
> Edmund "the remote guru" has most of them right.
> 
> Edit: That code is what has been posted before by Edmund for your TV.


Edmund, I could not find the code for my son's Insignia after much searching (see my thread here). My son is a bit disappointed because his DTivo was a Christmas gift and doesn't work together with his TV as our other 3 units do so any help you could give would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

SteelersFan said:


> Edmund, I could not find the code for my son's Insignia after much searching (see my thread here). My son is a bit disappointed because his DTivo was a Christmas gift and doesn't work together with his TV as our other 3 units do so any help you could give would be much appreciated. Thanks!


In a long thread at Remote Central, some have had success with tivo code 0091, the admiral/emerson tv code, others with the mitsubishi tv codes.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Edmund said:


> In a long thread at Remote Central, some have had success with tivo code 0091, the admiral/emerson tv code, others with the mitsubishi tv codes.


Thanks, but still no luck...


----------



## teacher4life (Jan 4, 2006)

Edmund, does it matter that I have DVR R10? I tried code 0091 and 0077 and they both didn't work. Do you think I should get a different remote?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

It being a R10 remote wouldn't matter. Does it surprise me that Admiral tvs are using a new code, no. Back 2002 admiral was a leftover house band for Wards, I have no idea who might own the brand now? At this point I would try a codesearch.


----------



## terry bakowski (Jan 26, 2021)

ok, got this massive list of codes from a cable company, the admiral code dint work but letting
the remote run down it's list seemed to work. eventually. need a code, lemme know,
you're welcome to whatever I've got that might work.


----------

